# faulty projectors



## headcrab (Aug 13, 2009)

We have some projectors that don't project. The lamp does not strike when I turn it on, probably because of a faulty inverter. Where do we send them that they may be fixed?
They are the Mitsubishi XL2U.
Thanks.


----------



## JohnHartman (Aug 13, 2009)

I am going to assume that you have tried changing the lamps?

Considering their age and low lumen output, you likely would spend less replacing them than trying to repair them.


----------



## Brownlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey 
Have you tried blowing them out? The best place is to send them back to the company that makes the projector. They know how to work on them the best.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, I have to agree that it would probably be better to replace the unit. Since your projector is no longer in production, parts will become increasingly more difficult to find the necessary parts for it. Here's a search on projectorcentral.com of comparable projectors. If you go the route of buying new, you will also have the confidence of having a brand new warranty as well. Your repair may be lower than the estimated $716 for a new projector, but you will also be getting a new lamp as well!

If you decide that you want to retire your projector, don't discard it, try an electronic recycler and get some money out of it and not pay disposal fees. If you want it repaired, I would try asking your neighborhood electronics store (Best Buy, Ultimate Electronics) to see if you have a local repair shop. If you can't find one, you can always ship it out to the manufacturer (who may also have a trade in program towards the purchase of a new unit) or projector doctor who you can mail in your projector for repair.


----------

